# Medical test possible Rejection Reasons



## aussiPassion (Jul 16, 2015)

I am planning to apply for 189 or 190 visa, could anyone clarify the other than critical disease, what all could be reason for rejection in medical test ?

Also is kidney stones OR Thyroid could be possible reason for rejection of Visa during medical test


----------



## aussiPassion (Jul 16, 2015)

Can anyone reply...


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Hello*



aussiPassion said:


> Can anyone reply...


TB, AIDS and Hepatitis are the disease which can become barrier in immigration process .


----------



## aussiPassion (Jul 16, 2015)

Gunjan86 said:


> TB, AIDS and Hepatitis are the disease which can become barrier in immigration process .


Thanks Gunjan but I need clarity on other diseases (not such critical ones)


----------



## Gunjan86 (Feb 10, 2015)

aussiPassion said:


> Thanks Gunjan but I need clarity on other diseases (not such critical ones)


kidney stones OR Thyroid cannot be reason for rejection of Visa during medical test


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

I have cleared health requirements without any referral with 19mm stone in my left kidney (no pain creating type) which i discovered after taking health test... I had also higher blood sugar level 129 at fasting for more than 2 days testing. This was also discovered after the health test.... So You shouldn't worry about stones at least.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

timmy1985 said:


> I have cleared health requirements without any referral with 19mm stone in my left kidney (no pain creating type) which i discovered after taking health test... I had also higher blood sugar level 129 at fasting for more than 2 days testing. This was also discovered after the health test.... So You shouldn't worry about stones at least.



Timmy can you tell me following things
1- What types of test are conducted?
2- From which hospital u did that?
3- How much it cost you for single person?


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Timmy can you tell me following things
> 1- What types of test are conducted?
> 2- From which hospital u did that?
> 3- How much it cost you for single person?


1. Blood, chest x-ray, urine and physical examination.
2. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Help/immigration-panel-physicians
3. Depends from country to country, city to city and clinic to clinic, give or take a few Rupees here and there. Why don't you check by calling the clinic? You should get the list from #2.


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Timmy can you tell me following things
> 1- What types of test are conducted?
> 2- From which hospital u did that?
> 3- How much it cost you for single person?


1. a) They will ask for polio certifcate, take it from any govt hospital.. I took it from services hospital lahore. This will reduce further problems. 
b) They checked blood pressure, took blood sample, urine sample, height, weight and eye sight.
c) Took chest xrays
d) Checked eyes, skin... kind of physical inspection of body. 
e) Wait for the results. 

2. I did it from Wilcare Lahore, in Faisal Town. 
3. It was 8k per person on 27th Aug 2015


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Reasons for rejection on medical ground will be in cases where the applicant has a medical condition for which the Australian Commonwealth will have to bear the cost for. 
There is not one disease that can be pointed out, it could be anything.
It'll be up to the medical officer to decide, if he feels due to a particular issue your medical expenses may go up by a substantial amount which Aus govt may have to bear due to your medicare then there are chances of refusal.


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

any eye surgery done in past can create any issue with visa grant or any one has heard such thing in any thread so far ? That too about 10 years ago.


----------



## aussiPassion (Jul 16, 2015)

rameshkd said:


> Reasons for rejection on medical ground will be in cases where the applicant has a medical condition for which the Australian Commonwealth will have to bear the cost for.
> There is not one disease that can be pointed out, it could be anything.
> It'll be up to the medical officer to decide, if he feels due to a particular issue your medical expenses may go up by a substantial amount which Aus govt may have to bear due to your medicare then there are chances of refusal.


Can thyroid could be possible reason for referral/rejection in medical ? Has anyone faced such issue?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Guys if you are not too sure; you can always do the health examination beforehand. This is what I did. You would know at least whether your health examination will pass or not.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

What about TB that was very localized to a few lymph nodes in the neck and did not even affect the lungs at all?? I was fully cured by March 2014. There will not be any scar in the chest x-ray. I know that for sure. So do I need to disclose this?


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

Do anyone know if Ulcerative colitis can lead to refusal of PR. I need to take 2 tablets daily for lifelong to maintain the disease and costing is around 200AUD per month.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

Were your medicals with the Wilcare went fine ?


----------



## Melodies7788 (Jan 5, 2016)

spark92 said:


> Guys if you are not too sure; you can always do the health examination beforehand. This is what I did. You would know at least whether your health examination will pass or not.




Hi there, 

Can we perfrom the medical check first and know the result first? before applying our visa?

Could please tell me how to do it?


----------



## vikiluki (Apr 9, 2017)

*Medical Australia*

Hi!

My husband applied for 189 visa, and since we need to go through medical exam I am quite worried because 8 years ago i had a scoliosis surgery correction (Two titanium rods in my back). I never had any problems since, and I surely will not need any treatment in the future, nor do I use any medicines for it. Also, I worked full-time without any problem.

Has anyone had any similiar experience, should I be worried that I will not pass the m.e.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## UmarSid (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi,

I had my health check two days ago and after all tests completed the doctor said my wife xray is fine but i had minor lines on my xray. She said it may be due to asthma which i declared upfront. She also said this kind of minor lines are cleared by embassy and sometimes referred. What is the issue here I have not heard from either the clinic or DIBP. What should I do?


----------



## parveeng (Apr 3, 2015)

I think any disease which involves significant cost of medical treatment can become barrier in visa approval. Therefore kidney stone no issue but thyroid not sure.

Some rule says no more than 25k dollars for a particular number of years expenditure liability to Australian health system.


----------



## sha63199 (Jun 27, 2017)

Does being overweight or obese causes any issue during medical test?


----------

